# Trying something new!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm 50 and my last child is off in college, so I'm thinking I finally have a BIT of extra time on my hands, so tonight I am joining the local adult stage band. They play mostly old jazz stuff like Miller, Dorsey, etc., and even though I am more of a blues/rock player, this is something I can do to get my gear out of the house for some fresh air, and I am looking forward to it. I know I am going to be really rusty on my jazz chords, but I am excited about being a 'Band Geek' again!
-Mikey


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic! Keep us updated on the progress.

I'm 55, been playing in a 'fun' classic rock band for about 15 years.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Well, I'm 50 and my last child is off in college, so I'm thinking I finally have a BIT of extra time on my hands, so tonight I am joining the local adult stage band. They play mostly old jazz stuff like Miller, Dorsey, etc., and even though I am more of a blues/rock player, this is something I can do to get my gear out of the house for some fresh air, and I am looking forward to it. I know I am going to be really rusty on my jazz chords, but I am excited about being a 'Band Geek' again!
> -Mikey



I'd love to try playing that stuff at some point....good luck and listen to a lot of Freddie Green http://www.freddiegreen.org/


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I did it! What fun! Turns out the other guitar player in the band is on holidays, so I was IT! I had to bluff my way through some songs, got lost once or twice, and did well with some other songs. We were playing through a chart of SPOOKY, and the conductor was enlisting volunteers to do some improvising. The bass player (a friend of mine) nudged me and I threw my name in the hat. When it was my turn, I was dying to kick in the overdrive on my YCV50BLUE, but being my first time, I didn't want to overstep the boundaries of Jazz decorum and scare or offend anybody, so I kept it clean and did an acceptable 16 bars, but I really wanted to RIP! LOL! But it was good, and I'll be back next week. A cool thing about this group is that one of my daughters guested with them and sang at their annual dance gig last year, and I hope she'll do it again this year so I can back her up. She's really good, and I am hoping that she gets a career off the ground, but that's another story. 
-Mikey


----------

